# Systmes > Windows > Windows Vista >  Problme de DNS

## ddrak

Bonjour,

J'ai un soucis surement de DNS :
quand je ping une adresse url  ne marche pas, par contre quand c'est une adresse ip,  marche. Cela est vrifi galement dans ie ou firefox. Encore pis, je ne peux vraiment pas accder  internet mme sur du p2p ou liveupdate.

L'ordi est neuf (14 jours), tout a march  merveille durant la 1re semaine, puis quelques rats ncessitant rinitialisation de la carte rseau et parfois ne marchant que sur une plage de sites puis enfin plus rien il y a 2 jours.

J'ai tout essay ipconfig /flushdns, registerdns, et autres...dns en dur, ip en dur, toutes les combinaisons possibles.

je suis sur neuf telecom.

merci d'avance

----------


## Louis-Guillaume Morand

tu devrais contacter le SAV car effectivement tu as bien fait en mettant le "dns en dur" mais si avec ca, ca ne marche pas plus, cela peut provenir de leurs serveurs qui ont un soucis et ca peut durer plusieurs heures mais le max que j'ai eu c'etait 5h (Free) et c'etait un dimanche.

----------

